# A Simple, Nice Moment - Anyone else got one?



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

There's been a number of negative stories and really crappy events happening to some of the forum members lately. I thought I would try and balance it with something nice.

All of my props and decorations are usually inside. I won't be bringing large props out to my enclosed porch until after my party on Saturday. 

I thought the porch should have SOMETHING for the party (to welcome people and entertain the smokers when they are out there), so I just placed two oversized skulls with my pumpkins (later, there will be a welcome sign). 

I sat down and a few minutes later, through the open window, I heard a boy say to his friend "Oh cool! Look at the skulls!". And the two of them talked about it as they went past, not being able to take their eyes of it.

And I thought "Really? THAT's impressive? I haven't even brought out the big stuff."

We sometimes forget what a huge deal our decorating can be for kids. There are only 2 houses on my street that have decorated so far: one is corn husks and pumpkins, the other is orange lights (and that's on the next block over). 

The pure excitement of the kid was fantastic to hear. 

I can't wait until Sunday when I bring the rest of the big items out to the porch.

If anyone else has a simple, nice moment to share, please do!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that's great to hear! My neighbors like to joke around about my yard which is nice. Get a lot of compliments at the door which are passed to me.

That's all the nice I have unfortunatly...don't feel like explaining and adding more sorrow this halloween


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Last night with hubby at his dart match, I had the evening to listen to my Halloween music and make chocolate pretzels and chocolate lollipops while sipping on a glass of wine. I also had all my candles lit, my SpookyTowne lit up and running, and all my ceramic pieces that either moved or lit up going. What a nice ambience just for me to enjoy.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

All of my neighbors (adults and kids) keep telling us they can't wait till Halloween night. This is me and my son's first haunt so just doing the one night. 

Anyway spirits are high. Other than not enough time in the day everything is going well. No damage or vandalism.

A lot of our outdoor props haven't been put out yet either and so many have said how scary and/or spooky the facade and grave yard is. Lots of compliments. The garage maze has got a lot of attention, but you can only really see the exit when garage door is up and that's not even the real exit.

I'm glad we decided to do this this year and hope for many more to come.

PS- This forum is awesome and I really appreciate each of you being here supporting others.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

I would bet even those of us who have had bad experinces can think of even more good ones.
I personally love over hearing my wife (who doesn't share my love of halloween) talk to others about how good I am at it and how it makes me seem like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Da Weiner said:


> Last night with hubby at his dart match, I had the evening to listen to my Halloween music and make chocolate pretzels and chocolate lollipops while sipping on a glass of wine. I also had all my candles lit, my SpookyTowne lit up and running, and all my ceramic pieces that either moved or lit up going. What a nice ambience just for me to enjoy.


That's a nice feeling, isn't it? I did the same type of thing the other night with the fireplace lit in the decorated living room, spooky music on the stereo, making last minute notes on my Halloween "to do" list.

Thanks for sharing your stories, folks. It's really nice to read about them.

Hope to read more!


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

I was pulling into my driveway on the weekend and noticed an older woman and her granddaughter (about 8 years old) standing on the sidewalk looking at the graveyard. As I was walking into the house, the granddaughter yelled "NEAT!". I went over and asked if they had seen it at night? They said they were driving past the previous night, and saw it had moving lights, and decided to walk the five blocks to see it this morning. I asked if they heard the music as they drove past? They hadn't. I told them to come back just after dark, because the music and lights are synchronized, and the skulls sing. They came back that night, with several of the granddaughter's friends and watched the show for over half an hour. Since I ordinarily get ZERO TOT'ers, it's nice to see that people actually appreciate the effort that goes into the decorations.


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

Darkside said:


> I would bet even those of us who have had bad experinces can think of even more good ones.


I will agree!!! Across the street from use we have a school bus stop and all the kids every morning are talking about my house and the next door neighbors since he started building his pirate ship out front! Hearing all the buzz makes it all worth it!
Last night as I helped my neighbor we had cars slowly driving by with smilies and even a few complaments and asking when our stuff would be done, around here we finish set-up the day of......
A few pics of progress:googly: .......


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I have kids that often come into my work and ask me, "Are you doing your haunted Barn again this year"? I ask them if they were there in previous years and they always say yes. It DOES make all of the madness worthwhile........I GUESS!!!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice idea Ghoul! 

I start each year by putting out the giant spider on the front lawn. My next door neighbor who also decorates for Halloween confided the spider always makes her smile knowing that Halloween is on the way.

I have another neighbor who drives by every other night with his 2 daughters in car seats. I asked why so often and he said his young daughters have him tour the neighborhood to see what is new to them in Halloween decorations.

My tall monster that blows smoke fascinated one boy last year so I let him control the fog machine 'till his dad made him move on. An hour later he returned, this time with his mom so he could show her that he could control the monsters smoke.

It only takes one or two of these experiences to get me going for next year.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Ever since the neighbourhood kids got a peak in the garage (were I've got all my stuff prior to set-up) they've been coming by every night asking WHEN am I going to put everything out? They want to help with set-up which is great. They've also said they're only going to go TOTing for an hour and then want to come over and lie on the ground like dead people and scare everyone who comes by. Looks like in a few years I'll have a bumper crop of scare actors! LOL!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I was working in my backyard tonight, and hear from the front yard a few voices. At this point ALL of my stuff is out, and is staying out until after Halloween. I wasn't terribly concerned, but all of a sudden heard them in my garage!!! "hey halloween dude!" the guy yelled as they came into the open garage...."just saw your yard and HAD to get out and roam around to see what you had going on" The two guys introduced themselves as neighbors from a few streets away, and described their own haunt (which I instantly recognized as THE place last year) They were completely floored with the props, and had been debating on what was store bought and what was handmade. I asked them if they had figured out the storebought stuff yet, and they marched over to my MM reaper and said it HAD to be ..... well, anyway....it really lifted my spirits to see how impressed they were that NOTHING (of consequence..he he) came from a store. I gave them the grand tour, including the backyard that I am putting the finishing touches on....they begged to be able to 'pick my brain' in the coming year and meet to make props a few times, and tried to find out what art school I teach at (I don't) and what college art classes I took (I didn't) 
Their display was a huge success last year. I visited them and watched the scores of kids come and go, wishing I had more activity at my own house. They promised to send everyone my way on Halloween night, and would be stopping in to see what else I have up my sleeve before then.
so much for my rambling....There is plenty good still out there, and if it weren't for this insanity I never would have met these two fellow haunters.(expect a visit to the forum....)


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

One day this past summer my wife and I went out to a movie with some friends of ours, they brought their 14 year old son and his buddy. After the movie, we got to talking and Halloween came up, I had just started to work on planning things out. The boys immediately asked if they could help this year, and we told them "sure!" and said that we would be doing most of the setup the weekend before so they could help out a bunch then as well...

so, this past weekend, I'm out in the garage working on making wooden boxes to cover speakers with and this vehicle pulls up into the driveway and they pile out, looking ready to help. I thought it was a little odd, since they were a week early... I explained to them that I didn't have anything terribly interesting to setup this weekend, but next weekend would be better. The light bulb went off over their heads... "oh yeah, there's still one more weekend left, isn't there?" - But, I was able to find stuff for them to do - mostly grunt work, moving some lumber and such, also hung up the "walls" in the garage but they were glad to help out and told me they'd come about the same time the following Saturday.

Also supposed to be getting help from our friend's 12 year old daughter who carefully selected a skeleton costume to wear as she wanders the graveyard.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I HATE DAVE THE DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


There now, see..... Wasn't that a great moment?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

slimy said:


> I HATE DAVE THE DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There now, see..... Wasn't that a great moment?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


simple....but not very nice.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Making my first ever batch of halloween decorated cupcakes, and getting excited for my party guests tomorrow night. That makes me happy.










Dave, you can have the one with the brain on it since Slimy needs a timeout.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

MMMMmmmmmmmm....tasty!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

We get families that stop by after school or church, I always invite them in for a look around. They usually seem surprised at the offer but are curious and gracious guests. We now have more of our neighbors decorating their houses.
During the day, our yard turns into sort of a mini-park where people come and look around. In 6 years we've never had one theft or vandalism of any kind. That makes me feel really good about my neighborhood.
Then there are "the drive-bys". Minivans with large-eyed kiddies pressed up against the glass. Sometimes they yell things like "AWESOME!" and "WE LIKE IT!" as they go by. It really makes all of the hard work and expense worth it.
Good thread.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Having kids stop on the street in front of the house for a minute or two to stare at the blacklight ghost in my window. I could see them, but they couldn't see me and it felt great just knowing that someone else was appreciating my hard work. It DOES make it all worthwhile.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know if this counts as a nice moment, but it still makes me laugh.

Here's a journal entry of mine from Halloween 2003:



> So Halloween night I was handing out candy to Trick or Treaters dressed in my full Freddy vs. Jason getup.
> 
> One little kid came through the front gate dressed like a cute miniature Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle. It was a cool costume, and I was excited to see a familiar face from my own youth. Completely forgetting how I was dressed, I jumped up, pointed at him with my Freddy glove, and yelled "Hey Ninja Turtle!"
> 
> ...


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Well this is the first year that anything more than a pumpkin has been put out before the big night. So we are front tinkering with stuff and this lady walks over and starts asking my wife (still having trouble with that) where we rented all this neat stuff. Even she was glowing while describing how we had made most of it. In years past I have been able to take days off for halloween however, this year with a job change that is not possible so big things have had to go out early. In the past everything went up and back down the day of so we never had the time to enjoy everyones comments and observations.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Last year at the end of the night, a neighbor stopped by and said that we deserved an award...she presented us with a home made scented candle (the thing is AWESOME!). I loved it so much that I only burn it sparingly and still have it 

Also, the other day our next door neighbor's 10 yr old daughter told us that we made her pee her pants last year. She laughed and said that this year she's going to wear a diaper before she comes over. LOL


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

It's nice when people appreciate all the hard work that goes into our haunts. I want the children to grow up and say to their children how they used to have a really cool house in their neighborhood that decorated every inch really scary and it was so much fun to go through every year. Maybe they'll make the effort as adults to keep things exciting.

I have so much interest in my home from all over that I decided to do a kids night walk through Tuesday night. I have a very large house, every inch decorated and the kids love coming but I want their parents with them to make sure nothing gets broken. I'll serve homemade treats that night and beer/wine for parents as they walk through from 7-9 pm. Last year I had people coming all week, this year one night to see the inside (I already had an adult party). It takes me almost an hour just to get things going and all the candles lit. I love to see the look on the kids faces - better than Christmas.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

*Too Funny*

I put all of my large monsters out on the enclosed porch - Bubblehead in his crate, a demon and a hag. They are all looking out the window to the street.

Everyone is walking by, and I comment to my boyfriend that no one is looking up.

A mother and her 2 sons appear in front of the house. She is on her cellphone, as she pushes her 1 year old in the stroller, and the older brother (about 4 years old) is walking beside the stroller. The baby is the only one who looks up, with wide eyes and a dummy in his mouth. He points his chubby hand toward the house the entire time they pass. His older brother looks at him, but never looks over and the mother takes no notice.

You could just hear the interior monologue in the baby's head "There! Look there! What are those things! OH I wish I could speak!"


----------

